

Shameful tactics to compete against an up-and-coming competitor - ifficiency
http://www.meetingburner.com/blog/2012/06/08/really-gotomeeting-really/

======
petercooper
If your business name is trademarked, I believe this is a violation of Adwords
TOS. Even if not, you might try raising a complaint with Google through
[http://support.google.com/adwords/bin/answer.py?hl=en&an...](http://support.google.com/adwords/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=176378)

(In the UK, this isn't legal - <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passing_off> \-
but I suspect the answer is murkier in the US.)

~~~
kapilkale
Agreed- this is against Google's guidelines. You should contact them and
they'll have the ad removed.

~~~
ifficiency
We are in the process of this now. We also do have a trademark that we will
take steps to protect.

------
urlwolf
Just curious, never used any of these services, but... what do they offer over
google hangouts? Mostly everyone I know has a google account.

------
dllthomas
If things are as presented, I think you have a clear legal case. This is
precisely the thing that trademark was created for - preventing confusion for
the consumer.

------
andrewtaylor25
Hey guys, this is Andrew from the GoToMeeting search marketing team. I just
posted a response to the MeetingBurner blog. We were using dynamic keyword
insertion.

~~~
ifficiency
Here we go again. Instead of apologizing for your mistake and removing the
advertising you are hiding behind a google loophole to justify the use of our
trademark. If you really did not intend to deceive the searcher than you
should have never used our trademark term to begin with.

